# App Question? Post your "How Do I..." Question Here!



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Our philosophy here is fewer subforums rather than more...We get more mix of discussion that way. But we're constantly reassessing.  The questions so far have been more about apps than any single topic, so I'm not sure a whole lot would be gained right now by splitting apps out.
> 
> At any rate, go ahead and ask your question(s)!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, we really appreciate all that you do for us. 
Based on 1 of your prior posts, I downloaded Documents to go. I registered it today. I saw that there were two icons on my apps page so I deleted one a few rows down. Now I'm wondering if I was supposed to keep them both. I did get an email confirm that I'm registered for the full version, but I'm not sure about what I did. Any comments? Thaqnks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Thanks Betsy, we really appreciate all that you do for us.
> Based on 1 of your prior posts, I downloaded Documents to go. I registered it today. I saw that there were two icons on my apps page so I deleted one a few rows down. Now I'm wondering if I was supposed to keep them both. I did get an email confirm that I'm registered for the full version, but I'm not sure about what I did. Any comments? Thaqnks


That's a good question! I still have them both. One is the "key" download and one is the app. I would think that once the "key" is installed, you're good to go, but we should research this....anyone else know the answer?

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Betsy. The app seems to work,but I see there's a paid version, too. I don't see Pdf on mine.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

I see that I got an email saying that I'm registered for the full version. Going to options, you can pay for additional features including adobe pdf. Not a big deal for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you "bought" the key" (free download of the day) you should have the "paid" version.  If you go into the app, and go to "Upgrade Store" you should see:

Documents to Go Full Version

The following functionality has been unlocked:

* ENHANCED support for Adobe PDF files
* CREATE new Word, Excel and Powerpoint files
* EDIT, recaculate and save changes
* SYNC files and folders with your Windows PC
* (5 more items in the list, too lazy to recreate them  )
* And much more.....


Reading on the web, I found a discussion where someone said both had to be present to retain the full functionality.  It looks me to me thai it's pretty much only a reader without the additional functionality.  Take a look at the list and see what yours says without the key being present.  If it doesn't indicate that the functionality has been unlocked,  you'll have to decide if you need those functions, and if you do, redownload the key.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you "bought" the key" (free download of the day) you should have the "paid" version. If you go into the app, and go to "Upgrade Store" you should see:
> 
> Documents to Go Full Version
> 
> ...


Everything is okay now. I went to their website and learned that you do have to have both for it to work. They tell you how to do it and it was easy. DO NOT DELETE EITHER OF THE TWO APPS!!! I'm trying to decide if I want to sync to the desktop docs though. If I lose the Fire or if it's stolen, there would be too much personal info available to the perps. I'm going to check and see if the sync link can be limited. Alternatively, I might store a a limited info file in the cloud. Sometimes I think that I might be better off to just have the essential info I need on a piece of paper in my wallet.

Not sure what "enhanced" means for .pdf docs, but I'm not seeing how you can create them.

Thanks for helping me out on this, Betsy.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone know how to delete an app from your cloud? I clicked on an app by accident (apparently, although I don't remember doing it ). I'd like to just delete it, but I can't find where or how  . Just bugs me to see it sitting in my cloud, taunting me.


----------



## Bruce Pollock (Nov 8, 2011)

I've got a great idea for an app. How do I find someone who can develop it and market it for me?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Anyone know how to delete an app from your cloud? I clicked on an app by accident (apparently, although I don't remember doing it ). I'd like to just delete it, but I can't find where or how . Just bugs me to see it sitting in my cloud, taunting me.


At this point, it would have to be removed from your Amazon account, Hoosiermama...I suspect if you call CS, you can get it done....

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> At this point, it would have to be removed from your Amazon account, Hoosiermama...I suspect if you call CS, you can get it done....


That's what I thought. I'm sure it's something they'll take care of in upcoming updates. In the mean time, I'll just stick my tongue out at it and taunt it back .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you set it to show only apps on your device you won't see it. . . . . .


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> At this point, it would have to be removed from your Amazon account, Hoosiermama...I suspect if you call CS, you can get it done....
> 
> Betsy


Soon after I got my Fire, I called cs about deleting an app from my cloud. They told me it could not be done, not even by them. Maybe this is something that will be an option in the future?


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

FloridaFire said:


> Soon after I got my Fire, I called cs about deleting an app from my cloud. They told me it could not be done, not even by them. Maybe this is something that will be an option in the future?


Wow, we gonna collect a lot of junk if we can't delete free apps that we tried and did not like. Like the book spinner full of historical junk that just makes it confusing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I see this changing, just as Amazon had to start letting us delete things from our Kindle book library....it may take a while, though....and a lot of feedback.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Agreed. Hopefully, Amazon will look at this issue for us.


----------

